# Sylenth 1 2017 still worth it?



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi synth gurus!

I noticed sylenth 1 is on sale. I was curious with all the wonderful synths currently on the market (and I own a good number of them) is this one still worth having? 

Over the years a number of folk keep saying how edgy it sounds... good for modern pop music etc...

Eitherway look forward to hearing some thoughts 

Big Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## sazema (Dec 30, 2017)

I would go with Spire instead for that price, even Sylenth1 is good synth also.
Just compare functionality and options with both and you'll see.
Also, Spire has updates every each... while Sylenth1 rarely.
Sylenth1 is quick and easy but Spire also, not CPU hungry etc... Spire is like updated version of Sylenth  Sylenth on steroids.

But main question is if you already have some subtractive synth (don't know which one, massive?), then why do you need another one?


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

sazema said:


> I would go with Spire instead for that price, even Sylenth1 is good synth also.
> Just compare functionality and options with both and you'll see.
> Also, Spire has updates every each... while Sylenth1 rarely.
> Sylenth1 is quick and easy but Spire also, now CPU hungry etc... Spire is like updated version of Sylenth  Sylenth on steroids.
> ...


Hey sazema many thanks for your reply. I do have massive  I guess I'm not desperate to buy a new synth... its just over the years a number of my composer mates keep going on about Sylenth. I'm just wondering if I need to bite and join the party. Spire sounds interesting... sounds like a good alternative to Sylenth.


----------



## Andrew_m (Dec 30, 2017)

Sylenth has a very nice tonal quality to its sounds, it's simple and versatile and I do occasionally go back and use it on tracks. But after purchasing zebra 2 and Diva, both by U-he, I've had a hard time justifying using it, simply because zebra 2 is so incredibly customizable, and Diva is extremely powerful.
I'd look into those synths too, if you haven't already.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Good, solid VST synth, been around since the early VST days. Don't use it, Don't need it.

If you want some inspiration from a new synth I suggest U-he Repro. You get RePro-1 & RePro-5 for $99, just 2 days before the price goes up to normal.


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> Sylenth has a very nice tonal quality to its sounds, it's simple and versatile and I do occasionally go back and use it on tracks. But after purchasing zebra 2 and Diva, both by U-he, I've had a hard time justifying using it, simply because zebra 2 is so incredibly customizable, and Diva is extremely powerful.
> I'd look into those synths too, if you haven't already.


Yes U-he is great! I have those synths... love them  maybe there is no need for sylenth... easy to get caught up in the past hype.


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Good, solid VST synth, been around since the early VST days. Don't use it, Don't need it.
> 
> If you want some inspiration from a new synth I suggest U-he Repro. You get RePro-1 & RePro-5 for $99, just 2 days before the price goes up to normal.


Good idea... I think this is a wise suggestion


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Some members here also have high praise for the new Sugar Byte's Aparillo VST synth Anthony.



pulse said:


> Good idea... I think this is a wise suggestion


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Some members here also have high praise for the new Sugar Byte's Aparillo VST synth Anthony.


Many thanks! Yeah it does look cool! It might a good option for inspiration  We are so spoilt for choice these days!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Anthony, I swore I would not buy anything again for a year after Falcon


----------



## sazema (Dec 30, 2017)

pulse said:


> Hey sazema many thanks for your reply. I do have massive  I guess I'm not desperate to buy a new synth... its just over the years a number of my composer mates keep going on about Sylenth. I'm just wondering if I need to bite and join the party. Spire sounds interesting... sounds like a good alternative to Sylenth.



That's why I asked you why do you need another subtractive synth... Because, you have more interesting options... already listed here by other guys, like u-he etc


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Anthony, I swore I would not buy anything again for a year after Falcon


Lol it has been an expensive end to the year... especially for sample libraries


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

sazema said:


> That's why I asked you why do you need another subtractive synth... Because, you have more interesting options... already listed here by other guys, like u-he etc


Cool might be good just to get for few more sound packs for the U-he synths


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 30, 2017)

I love sylenth1. the sound is excelent. thats why it keeps popping up on reviews and on edm tutorial videos. 
for electronic music is very cool, simple and great sounding software. 
now, they where very slow to come up ith the 64 bit version, and in that time before lennardigital released the 64 bit, U-he stepped up and got HIVE up and running with the same premise, synth archeticture and sound. I like them both but its another alternative. 
Sylenth1 will have a lot more 3rd party presets out there for sale. but try the demos for both hive and sylenth1 and see which one you like best. 
also, btw, there is avenger. now THATS a freaking awesome synth. right now, i think its the top software synth. its heavily marketed to the EDM crowd for the its afiliation with marcus shultzvengeance/nexus, but omg, it can do SO much. and SO good.


----------



## pulse (Dec 30, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> I love sylenth1. the sound is excelent. thats why it keeps popping up on reviews and on edm tutorial videos.
> for electronic music is very cool, simple and great sounding software.
> now, they where very slow to come up ith the 64 bit version, and in that time before lennardigital released the 64 bit, U-he stepped up and got HIVE up and running with the same premise, synth archeticture and sound. I like them both but its another alternative.
> Sylenth1 will have a lot more 3rd party presets out there for sale. but try the demos for both hive and sylenth1 and see which one you like best.
> also, btw, there is avenger. now THATS a freaking awesome synth. right now, i think its the top software synth. its heavily marketed to the EDM crowd for the its afiliation with marcus shultzvengeance/nexus, but omg, it can do SO much. and SO good.


Cool thanks for the recommendation... I'll check it out


----------



## Chandler (Dec 30, 2017)

You might want to look at SynthmasterOne also. Its similar in layout, but it has more features (wavetables, analog modeled filters,etc). Of course you should see if you like the sound or not, but its on sale and personally I love it.


----------



## pulse (Dec 31, 2017)

Chandler said:


> You might want to look at SynthmasterOne also. Its similar in layout, but it has more features (wavetables, analog modeled filters,etc). Of course you should see if you like the sound or not, but its on sale and personally I love it.


Thanks Chandler for the recommendation


----------



## chrisphan (Dec 31, 2017)

Chandler said:


> but it has more features (wavetables, analog modeled filters,etc)


I still use Sylenth1 for that exact reason: it has less features. I reach for it when I need the bread and butter, ordinary sounds, and also when I make arps because it has a better arp module than Massive and Serum, which are my 2 other main tools.


----------



## pulse (Dec 31, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> I still use Sylenth1 for that exact reason: it has less features. I reach for it when I need the bread and butter, ordinary sounds, and also when I make arps because it has a better arp module than Massive and Serum, which are my 2 other main tools.


Sounds like a good work horse for base sounds. Cool


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

sylenth is a great synth. It sounds rock solid....as good as native instruments, and its perfectly stable.
For me, its worth the admission price just for that phaser =)


----------

